# shadow images behind icons and cursor



## kjones20 (Dec 1, 2011)

*Problem with shadows behind icons*

I left my computer on all night without sleep mode so that the linux could do any self repairs. I have done that in the past with success. Usually the screensaver comes on when the sleep mode is off. Last night it did not. When I checked the computer this morning I have annoying shadows made up of rows of dark lines behind each icon on the desk, and also behind the cursor. What do I need to do to get rid of these shadows?


----------



## kjones20 (Dec 1, 2011)

I have a G5 with OS 10.4 (Tiger). Since this morning I am getting rectangular fuzzy shadows behind all icons on the desktop and behind the cursor. The shadows do not obscure the icons, but are very annoying. It seems to be a question of the display on the screen somehow showing through the icons. If I use any drop down menus from the top of the screen, including text, the portion that drops down has the same black fuzzy shadow behind it. I get the same shadows on the Bookmarks scroll down on Firefox (but not on websites themselves). Does anyone have any idea as to the possible source of these shadows and how I could get rid of them?


----------



## kjones20 (Dec 1, 2011)

Further, I have discovered that when I hold the mouse down and move the cursor, the cursor forms a transparent white screen on the desktop in whatever shape or direction I am moving the cursor. Could that be a clue to the problem?


----------



## kjones20 (Dec 1, 2011)

In case anyone is interested or should have the same problem, I went to the Genius Bar at my local Apple Store and was informed that the shadow problem is caused by a faulty video card. The video card needs to be replaced (which will not be easy, since it is hard to find video cards for pre-intel imacs).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: Problem with shadows behind icons*

Have you turned the computer off and let it cool down for an hour or so then restart it?

PLEASE, do not start multiple threads about the same thing. It's against teh forum rules.

As for the white box on the desktop, that's normal. For the shadows, I figured it was a vid card, hence asking about letting it cool down. Being it's a G5, go to OWC and see what they have in stock for it. You can also find used ones on ebay.


----------

